# Pretty Or Perverse?



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2006)

They say you can never be too thin, too blonde or too rich. Well, you might wanna add too young to that list.

In what seems to be a growing trend, designer *Ashley Paige*, whose celeb clients include* Christina Aguilera*, *Britney Spears*, and the *Hilton* sisters, has come under fire for parading a young girl down the catwalk with models in skimpy bikinis during a sold out show at the *Los Angeles Fashion Week*.

As you may recall, *Cindy Crawford* recently had her 5-year-old daughter *Kaia* *pose topless* for the *Odabash'*s childrens swimwear summer 2006 campaign.

Your thoughts on this developing trend?


----------



## Harlot (Oct 21, 2006)

&gt;_&lt; I cant see the picture, but the 5-year old posing topless for a "childrens" swimwear campaign is some pedopholistic crap.


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif &gt;_&lt; I cant see the picture, but the 5-year old posing topless for a "childrens" swimwear campaign is some pedopholistic crap. i agree. its...not right


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2006)

I fixed the post so the picture should show up.


----------



## Andi (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmmm.... I donÂ´t think I get the whole deal about Cindy CrawfordÂ´s daughter. The pic is really cute, itÂ´s taken from the back. Even if it would show the front, there would be nothing there to see.

Here in Europe some moms let their children run around fully naked at the beach/lake(the younger ones only of course, up to like age 6 or something) and nobody cares.

Now the little girl on the catwalk though is kinda worrying. I donÂ´t agree with kids being on the catwalk at all, they donÂ´t need to be in an environment thatÂ´s all about looks when they should just be kids and not worry about that.


----------



## Harlot (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay, now I can give a proper opinion:

*Studies picture* Uuhhhhhhh.......wow. Um, who here thinks this should be illegal?




Having little girls in itty bitty bikinis is pretty distasteful. I mean, isnt the purpose of a bikini to *show* what you got? You know, an actual rack and budunkadunk. What can a 7 year possibly show off. And I agree, its ok to let younger kids run naked and what not at the beaches but when its at the catwalk, that innocence no longer applies.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 21, 2006)

And people wonder why there are so many pedophiles nowadays...that's just wrong.


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And people wonder why there are so many pedophiles nowadays...that's just wrong.


----------



## monniej (Oct 21, 2006)

this trend worries me alot!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't let my daughters do it, but that's me. However, I agree with Andi regarding children in Europe. I lived in Germany from the ages of 6-9, and I remember going to the pool and I was almost the only little girl in a one-piece or with a bikini top on! There were even a few little boys without anything on. So, I've seen both ends of the spectrum. However, I reckon with so many pedophiles these days, it's not too cool.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

I think the trend is totally stupid.


----------



## Maja (Oct 21, 2006)

That's just wrong. I wouldn't let my child do it.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yuck. It grosses me out to see little girls in bikinis, for one, they are always falling off because there is nothing there to keep them on. My sisters and I wore one piece swimsuits up to when we were 13 or so, I just think they are more appropriate, and you never know if there is a creepo at the pool checking out little girls.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 21, 2006)

I think it's inappropriate for little girls, and boys as well, to be modelling anything skimpy like that.


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2006)

I totally abhor any and all sexual objectification of children. I think most every culture can be united on that.

I do remember as a young tot, being allowed to run around in just panties when it was hot enough. My parents did it to prevent me from being too hot, other parents did too. In fact the only thing us kids did pay attention to, were our innie and outtie belly buttons, LOL!

A childish atmosphere dealing with a child-like subject I think is okay, however, I would be a bit squeamish to say a "runway" fits into that category regardless if the child is in full dress or not.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 21, 2006)

I think its wrong!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 22, 2006)

totally wrong!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 22, 2006)

Perverted.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats horrible! And I can't belive Cindy Crawford did that! I am just shocked.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 22, 2006)

So wrong!! That bikini bottom was sooo small!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty or Perverse? I think it's pretty perverse!


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 22, 2006)

First I think it's fine to be okay with the body and nudity at any age but the way that Cindy Crawford's daughter was posed is more disturbing to me than the fact that she was toppless to begin with. It wasn't a "Ooops, I took my top off in public mommy" it was a "hey baby, want some of this don't ya?"

The little girl modeling the bikini probably bothers me less but I still think there's something weird about it and I wonder why a designer would feel it's necessary to go there.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 22, 2006)

there's nothing wrong with kids being nude or posing in swimsuits..............but these kids are acting like adults which is wrong............children should not appear "provocative"!!


----------



## mintesa (Oct 22, 2006)

ok this is just weird, i think the kids should just be left alone man! maybe they just pay them candy or what? kids on the run way nonono!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 22, 2006)

i don't agree with this trend at all. it's sending a very wrong message to young girls.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 22, 2006)

Putting a child in a fashion show like that just shows them that they are eye candy .. it's just too young to subject a child to that kind of attention, its sad in my opinion.


----------



## Anastasia91390 (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And people wonder why there are so many pedophiles nowadays...that's just wrong. Yeah, seriously. It's bad enough you have little fetuses running around in the 3rd grade pretending they're 21, but it seems like the media is encouraging them even more to grow up before they should.

I saw my 9 year old cousin the other day. She had on this tight pink shirt that said "Princess" on it, a short skirt, purse, and cell phone she was texting on with her. I didn't get my first cell phone until I was 15. She's already getting high lights in her hair and everything. Seeing little kids like that makes me want to puke.


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't agree with this trend at all. it's sending a very wrong message to young girls. Agree!


----------



## Eva121 (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First I think it's fine to be okay with the body and nudity at any age but the way that Cindy Crawford's daughter was posed is more disturbing to me than the fact that she was toppless to begin with. It wasn't a "Ooops, I took my top off in public mommy" it was a "hey baby, want some of this don't ya?" 
I agree, kinda creepy.


----------



## peachberry82 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a two year old and this is just scary. I think it is really inappropriate to have the little lady on the runway, and why did her parents not think about that, oh, I forgot, that old saying, I will sell my sole for the right amount. Anywho, it would be onething if the swim suit was even a little girlyish, but as you see from the post it is little and skimpy, unexceptable.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there's nothing wrong with kids being nude or posing in swimsuits..............but these kids are acting like adults which is wrong............children should not appear "provocative"!! Very well put!


----------



## littletingoddes (Oct 23, 2006)

I think it's a disturbing trend. Children should not be sexualized.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there's nothing wrong with kids being nude or posing in swimsuits..............but these kids are acting like adults which is wrong............children should not appear "provocative"!! I agree, the kids grow up fast enough , dont give them a push to act like adults, especily with all the stalkers out ther going after the children..


----------



## Kylie_R (Oct 23, 2006)

She is such a sweet little innocent girl. I DO NOT like it. I agree that bikinis are meant to cover certain areas only AS WELL as to draw attention to them. On a child, I don't care if they run around the beach topless, because there is nothing there that any SANE person would be aroused by. However, posing a child in a bikini or topless and covering herself with her little arms suggests to everyone watching that there IS something to cover up. It is just unnecessary, and wrong.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 23, 2006)

The pictures look so innocent, it's hard to make them seem perverted. But the one of her topless, that is a bit ttoo much. She is so young, and that pose is so adult-like.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 24, 2006)

Perverse. That is opening those children (and all chidren for that matter) up to molesters and other freaks. I just don't think that is necessary. Then again, I think young children in beauty pageants is creepy too.


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 24, 2006)

Horrible, sooo sad. And these kids have no idea they are being exploited


----------

